
Official Launch “No Stress Booking” – blocks stressing messages on booking sites - trafikant
Hi everyone,
My name is Assaf, and several months ago I&#x27;ve built a Chrome extension that hides all the dark patterns and behavioral manipulative messages that litter the experience of searching and booking. I called it “No Stress Booking” since that’s what it does :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;no-stress-booking&#x2F;kkfmoaflbacidmgmkddkhjfdepckmggg<p>It basically started as a tool for myself, while using Booking.com. The red blinking messages were just too much for me, so I hid them. And then moved to another site.
And then I&#x27;ve sent it to my friends, and it got some nice attention all around. Today it has around 1700 Weekly active users with a tremendous 5 stars score in the chrome web store (almost 200 voters.)<p>The extension is pretty straight forward. When you&#x27;re visiting a site that uses such techniques, you&#x27;ll see a nice guy on a hammock on the bottom left side of the screen. Clicking on it, and it will make all of the messages disappear.
I also need to say that every message is specifically selected. there&#x27;s no &quot;one rule for all&quot;. There&#x27;s no &quot;remove all the red boxes&quot; mechanism. I simply play with the platform, letting it show me all the big cannons so I can kill them one by one.
As for now, the extension supports Booking.com, Expedia, Agoda, Viagogo, Hotels.com, Kayak, OneTravel, and others and I&#x27;m willing to add more based on users feedback, so if you know more annoying sites like Booking.com - let me know :)<p>The extension does not track, store, collect or do any shit on the site, except hiding these messages.<p>I would love to hear your thought and inputs or even more sites that should be supported.<p>Thanks
Assaf
======
trafikant
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/no-stress-
booking/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/no-stress-
booking/kkfmoaflbacidmgmkddkhjfdepckmggg)

